# Need a miter blade to cut Aluminum



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Here are some examples. It looks like about a hundred teeth is the song they are mostly all singing and I would want the least hook angle I could find so it wouldn't be grabby.

http://www.amazon.com/Concord-Blade...1432353746&sr=8-1&keywords=aluminum+saw+blade


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

Any blades that can be purchased at a brick and mortar location?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Over the years,I have cut a lot of aluminum with my chop saws---I have always used whatever blade was on the machine---never had a bad cut----I think any high tooth count blade will do the job--no need for anything to special---


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Aluminum is normally cut with wood workin' saws,...


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

kennykenny said:


> Any blades that can be purchased at a brick and mortar location?


I'm sure there will be, just read the package the blade comes in. The aluminum you are cutting is pretty thin so it's not that demanding a job. In fact read what it says on the side of the blade that's in your saw, it may already be adequate.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

aluminum is a soft metal you can very easily cut it with a wood cutting blade.. just cut slow and keep a shop vac handy to clean up the shavings they will scratch additonal pieces put on the saw to cut


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... 'n wear gloves, safety glasses 'n / or face mask,....


----------

